# Bacon cure



## Ian Pringle (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello to anyone who is reading this! Finally plunging into this forum since I need some advice. I'm smoking my second pork belly and looking for advice on the cure. My first one I basically did equal parts brown sugar/kosher salt. About a half cup each. With black pepper and quarter cup honey. With a tablespoon of Morton tender quick salt. I'm just wondering if that is sufficient curing salt, or maybe should I be using something more towards sodium nitrate. Thanks everyone!


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ian, you can use links below for bacon cure calculator:
http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/
or
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 2, 2018)

Everything needs weighed.    Cant guess.  I use this calculator.

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 2, 2018)

I also recommend looking at this-

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-extra-smoky.108099/

and 

https://oldfatguy.ca/?p=4936


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

Sodium Nitrate. Is not a good choice for bacon. It is used for curing long term as in the months things like salami take. The tiny amounts used for a single belly would require a gram scale accurate to 1000th of a gram. Its just not practical for home use. Get and use Cure #1, Plague Powder #1 or learn to use your TQ  properly...JJ


----------



## Ian Pringle (Oct 3, 2018)

Since I'm new to all this what is the difference between Morton tender quick, cure #1, and plague powder #1?


----------



## zwiller (Oct 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I also recommend looking at this-
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-extra-smoky.108099/
> 
> ...



+1;  So much good info in those besides cure calcs.  

Personally, I think Pop's brine is the ultimate easy curing method.  
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/pops-wet-curing-brine.9561/


----------



## Ian Pringle (Oct 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> +1;  So much good info in those besides cure calcs.
> 
> Personally, I think Pop's brine is the ultimate easy curing method.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/pops-wet-curing-brine.9561/



I agree! Might try a couple methods, since Costco is having a sale on pork belly and my new house has a deep freeze!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

Cure #1 and Prague #1 are different names for the same cure mix. 6.25% Nitrite, 93.75% Salt. 1 teaspoon is enough, as a dry rub, for a 5 pound piece of belly or use 0.25% of the total meat weight in grams, very little. In contrast TQ uses 5 Tablespoons to dry cure 5 pounds of belly. This is because the percentage of Nitrite is lower.  TQ adds a lot more Salt per measure and contains Sugar and a bit of Nitrate along with the Nitrite.  You control the salt, sugar, using Cure #1. TQ  (Morton) controls the salt with TQ. Not a bad thing is you like what they are giving you but many find TQ cured bacon is too salty and have to soak, taste test, then re-soak as needed. I prefer to have the control using Cure #1...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't know when but, Morton's "recently" came out with this statement....
Take is as you will...  I think TQ is "safe" to use...  It doesn't comply with the USDA "bacon curing guidelines" for commercial processors...

TENDER QUICK®
For Home Meat Curing.
Morton Tender Quick is a fast-cure mix so you can cure meat, poultry or game right in your own kitchen. It gives meats a tasty cured flavor and characteristic pink color. Works particularly well with small cuts of meat, such as pork chops, spareribs and poultry.
Morton Tender Quick mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform. Morton Tender Quick is NOT a meat tenderizer.
CAUTION: This curing salt is designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe. It should not be used at higher levels as results will be inconsistent, cured meats will be too salty, and the finished products may be unsatisfactory. Curing salts should be used only in meat, poultry, game, salmon, shad and sablefish. Curing salts cannot be substituted for regular salt in other food recipes. Always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F) while curing.
We cannot recommend Morton Tender Quick for use with pork belly or bacon. Due to the differing fat content of individual cuts, the curing time for these items may vary significantly. For this reason, we cannot recommend the appropriate amount of Tender Quick or curing time in this application.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

Hmmm, Not seen that before. The USDA may have jumped in on, lose the Nitrate or add a warning that TQ not be used for Bacon...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2018)

https://www.mortonsalt.com/home-product/morton-tender-quick/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

Just remember if you go with wet brining you definitely will be needing some big ole buckets!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2018)

When I wet brine meat, I like using a zip bag...  Takes up less room in the refer and adjusts to temperature faster...
I add the liquid at 25% the weight of the meat...  Add the 2 weights together... Then add 2% kosher salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure#1... plus any spices or herbs I like....  That method uses less ingredients and save money...
As an example....  5#'s of pork belly + 1# of water = 6#'s....
6#'s @ 2% = 0.12#'s salt or 55 grams of salt
6#'s @ 1% = 0.06#'s sugar or 27 grams of sugar
6#'s @ 0.25% = 0.015#'s cure#1 or 6.81 grams of cure#1
Marinate in the refer at 34-38F for 12-14 days...
Sugar is a large molecule and it takes time to penetrate the meat...


----------



## zwiller (Oct 3, 2018)

Since the big cats are hanging out here...  You can you inject a cure right?  IE  say for CB:10% water, salt, sugar, and cure to correct amounts, inject and let cure a week or so.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Since the big cats are hanging out here...  You can you inject a cure right?  IE  say for CB:10% water, salt, sugar, and cure to correct amounts, inject and let cure a week or so.




Yes, that's how I do it.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks.  One last question.  I can use phosphate with cure right?  I can't seem to pin this one down and have seen it asked but not mentioned.  I see them together in sausage so I figured it's OK.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Thanks.  One last question.  I can use phosphate with cure right?  I can't seem to pin this one down and have seen it asked but not mentioned.  I see them together in sausage so I figured it's OK.



I use it for my cure injected hams.  I just got done doing hams this weekend.  I will get a post started tonight.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes you can inject phosphate...   you have to dissolve it first in the liquid, then add in order...

Phosphate additions..
I use this STPP from Amazon... It is Kosher and a high quality food grade.. Use at a rate of 0.3-0.5% by weight of the final product...

The proper procedure for mixing phosphates is....

Mix into the liquid...
1. phosphates and dissolve...
2. sugars, proteins and dissolve
3. salt and dissolve
4. cure and dissolve
5. accelerators (sodium erythorbate) and dissolve
6. starches and carrageenan and mix thoroughly...

Chlorinated water impedes the action of nitrite... ascorbic acid should not be added to brines containing nitrite, the 2 will react producing fumes..


----------



## Ian Pringle (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice guys! Being my first post I have to say I'm impressed with how helpful and friendly everyone has been! Other than bears recipe with the Morton QC is there any other dry rub recipes people want to share? My new fridge just doesn't have the room for wet brines.


----------

